# Win $250 in the products of your choice



## purchaseprotein (Aug 26, 2012)

In celebration of another recording setting month and in appreciation to our customers, purchasepeptides.com will be giving away in September to *ONE* lucky winner a week $250 in product(s) of their choice.
That's right 1 winner for 4 weeks will get $250 worth of the product(s) of their choice. Sargent Twist, Mr Panther himself will have more information to come. 


Once again thank you everyone for your patronage!


----------



## emitecaps (Aug 27, 2012)

Is this like last time where an email will be sent with the winning order # and that person replies to collect their prize?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 28, 2012)

More details to come but no we will be contacting winners. I wanna give the prize away the previous way didnt go so well. 





emitecaps said:


> Is this like last time where an email will be sent with the winning order # and that person replies to collect their prize?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 29, 2012)

In addition we're giving away $100 a week to someone who has never bought from us as well.  Stay Tuned!!!!!!!!


----------



## Intense (Aug 29, 2012)

inn.


----------



## gamma (Aug 29, 2012)

yes sir,  Im innnnnnnn like flin


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 29, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## TwisT (Aug 29, 2012)

bump! Gonna come with a nice discount too


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 7, 2012)

*WEEK 1 WINNERS ARE.

Chris From the U.K  $250 in product

Sabrina From Tx.     $100 in product*


----------



## TwisT (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrats guys


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 18, 2012)

WEEK 2 WINNERS ARE.

Maui from NJ  $250 in product

Unclaimed winner  $100 in product heavyweighthitta


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 25, 2012)

*WEEK 3 WINNERS ARE.

Martin from Ma.  $250 in product

Unclaimed winner  $100 in product*


*If you enter using your email address be sure to remove us from your  spam folder so you can get the notification that you have won. 2nd week  in a row with no response from the $100 winner*


----------



## Kuromiss (Sep 25, 2012)

Just wondering how/if its too late to get in on this?


----------



## qwerty_lifter (Sep 25, 2012)

I think you just go to : Purchase Peptide | American Made Peptides and sign up with your email to be entered. Plus you'll get like a  10% off coupon code

But maybe I'm wrong???


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 26, 2012)

here you go. This is the final 5 days of the giveaway.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/169585-purchasepeptides-250-giveaway.html




Kuromiss said:


> Just wondering how/if its too late to get in on this?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 4, 2012)

*final weeks winners

nick from il     $250
etiem from ny $200
unclaimed        $100*


----------

